# Mange



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Killed a yote today, but it had mange BAD! Do I need to take precaution while cutting it up?, I'm going to make a euro mount with the skull.


----------



## breeary (Nov 25, 2010)

oh~~


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Really....any help at all in the trapping forum????


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

Not sure on anybody's personal experience on this, but I can tell you one thing, you couldnt pay me for that yote. I remember hearing at one point in time that some types of mange are contagious to humans. Thats all I need to hear, rumor or not. Good luck with that.


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

I wouldn't even bring that thing home. Anything that is diseased stays in the woods as its not worth the chance of contracting it. I left 2 ***** in the woods this year because they were acting weird ~ listless/disorientated and unafraid of me. Distemper or rabies? I don't know and don't want to take the chance finding out. Last thing I would want with a mangy critter would be to bring it home and give the mange to my dog. 

Good luck!

Chris


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

So I shouldn't cut the head off to make a euro mount, in all your opinions?


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Leave it laying where it is and come back in the spring and look for the skull. It'll be cleaned up by then.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I'd pass on that one too.

Dig a hole, push it in, mark the spot, come back in the spring, dig it up and soak it in peroxide over night.

If it is mange I'm glad that you took it out. Hopefully it hasn't spread through the pack.

I love Coyote hunting!


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Good question. I would not touch it. Here one link of several I found when I googled mange in humans.

http://petsbestrx.com/mange/mange-articles/humans-get-mange/

I do not know if I would leave it just laying in the woods. I am sure it can spread while other animals come in to eat it. I would dispose of it some how.

Just my 1 cent worth
Matt

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12150_12220-26949--,00.html


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> I'd pass on that one too.
> 
> Dig a hole, push it in, mark the spot, come back in the spring, dig it up and soak it in peroxide over night.
> 
> ...




Second this suggestion.
Matt


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

It is for sure mange, and it's the worst I've seen it. I'll post pics later, and although I haven't seen mange too many times, the tail hair is completely gone and it began on it's side too. Guess I'll bury it and come back next year.


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Sounds good. Be careful. Hopefully it has not spread. Get another and let us know
Matt


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

I would burry it and forget about it! Bad news!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Rugergundog said:


> I would burry it and forget about it! Bad news!


I second the motion. The mite that causes mange can hang around for a long time and infest another canine. From what I remember reading years ago a den that had mange infested critters can infest other critters quite a while after the original ones are long since dead and gone. The mite can stay alive in the den for quite a long time just waiting for another host to show up.

When I first started trapping in 1966 we were over run with red fox. A couple of years later mother nature solved the over population with a major mange out break. The farmers found lots of dead mangy fox in the spring in their orchards.

Oh by the way the mite can use a human for a host and it can be hard to cure.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Well unfortunately I buried it....I hate wasting animals like that. But I may come back next year or later and dig up for the skull, but it's awhile off so we'll see. Thanks for the opinions though, I'm not about to get Scabies from a stupid yote.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Leave it where it lays!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Extended my canine lines into a new area and what do I find? Every coyote I caught in the 1st couple days looked similar to this last one. I left the area to Mother Nature to take care of!:yikes:


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

That one looks like a pup. 
Might be from the same Pack.
Sucks to go to all the effort only to find that waiting for you. On the positive side you are lessening the spread and saving a few dogs from a cruel death.


----------



## allwaysgrinners (Nov 8, 2010)

its good that you buried it and you likely did it a favor by putting him down and saving him an agonizing death from a tiny parasitic mite. I'm glad that you opted not to take it home tho smart move. Congrats on getting it out of the pack.


----------



## allwaysgrinners (Nov 8, 2010)

oh wow he looks bad:yikes:


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

When people get it, it's called scabies. I would not touch it at all.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> That one looks like a pup.
> Might be from the same Pack.
> Sucks to go to all the effort only to find that waiting for you. On the positive side you are lessening the spread and saving a few dogs from a cruel death.


Yes Mitch is was a pup. The joints allow it to be seen that it originally had a normal bone structure but as it emaciated, the leg bones deteriorated faster then the joints, or so it appeared. Even an adult coyote doesn't look like much once you remove the pelt but this thing didn't weigh 5-7 lbs as you see it. 

The smell alone is quite unforgettable and once recognizable, it's detectable even in an early stage of mange where there are no real physical signs of it.

I've heard of two coyotes that were seen "acting odd" in farmers field within the past two weeks. One instance was a 1-1/2 mile south of this property and the other was a mile west. Both coyotes, one a large male and the other a pup were shot and found to have mange.

The other two manged coyotes I killed on this property were both adult females and one was large enough and aggressive enough to have been the bitch of the pack.


----------

